# Diaw named most disappointing by SI writer



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

link



> 1. Boris Diaw
> Diaw's subdued 2006-07 run seems to typify all that's wrong with the players on this list. Flush with a nice contract extension, Diaw came into camp out of shape and has battled injuries all season, indifference for parts of it. All this while struggling to fit in with a team that has (willingly, we're sure) had to adjust to the addition of Amare Stoudemire's 33 minutes, 21 points, and 10 rebounds per game. The most worrisome trait of Diaw's season is his obvious regression to the meek, wannabe point guard we saw for two seasons in Atlanta. The Suns aren't really hurting for easy buckets, but Diaw should be demanding that the ball run through his big mitts more often when Steve Nash isn't running things -- as his shot attempts, assists, points and rebounds per minute are all down significantly from last season.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Can't argue with them.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Suns should pursue Jermaine O'Neal in this offseason...

Send Kurt Thomas+Boris Diaw and the Atlanta pick (if Suns keep it) for JO...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Why would we give up on Diaw so soon?

He has alot of potential, the frustrating part is he hasn't developed that potential.

But I really think he'll come into his own as a player.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Why would we give up on Diaw so soon?
> 
> He has alot of potential, the frustrating part is he hasn't developed that potential.
> 
> But I really think he'll come into his own as a player.


For players like JO or Garnett, I would give on him. Even for Joe Johnson (but without 2 1st rounders, like Knight did. Only one 1st rounder would've been enough)


----------



## Aylwin (Jan 29, 2007)

Zuca said:


> For players like JO or Garnett, I would give on him.


Actually, I've been thinking about KG lately. I was even planning to start a thread to discuss the possibility. I'm sure he'd fit in quite nicely with the system. I'm not so sure about O'Neal though.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

If this team made any move and probably because of a 2nd or another WCF exit, I think it would be Marion and maybe a pick, for Ray Allen. When there was talk in the summer about Lewis for Marion, Suns were asking about Allen's availability. As much as I love Marion, Allen would be awesome.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> If this team made any move and probably because of a 2nd or another WCF exit, I think it would be Marion and maybe a pick, for Ray Allen. When there was talk in the summer about Lewis for Marion, Suns were asking about Allen's availability. As much as I love Marion, Allen would be awesome.


It's sad when one of my major reasons for wanting the Suns to make the Finals is so Sarver will keep Marion...


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Hmm, how Diaw could develope hisself when Amare came back??? Diaw mission isn't to make points, he is playmaker, he makes points when Suns take out Marion, Nash and STAT... So he is mportant and he can play, but sometimes we need more agression from him...


----------

